# RCP auf verschiedene Systemen



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab meinen RCP gebaut auf vista und dort ausgeführt klappt alles... Jetzt lass ich den RCP auf einem anderen rechner auch vista laufen, dann ist alles ausgeraut, wenn alle Textfelder enabled false sind... bei Tabellen sind keine Linien mehr zu sehen. Es funktioniert alles wunderbar nur es sieht echt komisch aus. Jemand sowas mal gehabt... Java versionen sind genau die gleichen...


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jan 2010)

Windows neu installiert danach wars normal ^^...


----------



## Sonecc (6. Jan 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Windows neu installiert danach wars normal ^^...



auf die problemlösung wäre ich niemals gekommen


----------

